# General > PC & Console Gaming >  xbox 360

## lrosie235@btinternet.com

help wanted my hdmi port on my xbox is broken can anybody fix this problem,bought avg cable for xbox 360 it will work on my small 26''tv but it wont work on my big panasonic 3d tv,can anybody help ???????

----------


## Geo

What happens when you try it on the 3D TV?

----------


## lrosie235@btinternet.com

it wont work on my big panasonic 3d tv

----------


## Geo

Blank screen?  Have you tried manually going through the AV channels?

----------


## lrosie235@btinternet.com

have tried all av channel still nothing,bought an  av cable still nothing

----------


## nugget007

xbox not compatible  with 3d theres a fella selling pc computera on here i think he does repairs, but if not if you ring xbox 08005871102 registar your conslole if you already havent tell them you bought about a month ago and they wil give u a years warranty and repair for free that including you controllers etc they send them to u and they will pick your xbox up and return it free of charge

----------


## Geo

Have you tried switching off 3D on the TV?  What is the model number of the TV?  

If it works on the 26" TV it's probably not a prob with the 360.

----------


## angusk2

xbox IS compatible with 3d TV's.Black ops ,Batman Arkham City to name a couple are 3d ready.

My guess would be look in the xbox 360 settings for 3d settings

http://www.xbox360asylum.ca/home/tab...3D-Gaming.aspx

----------

